#     .   ()

## alena0784

. 
    .

        .      , .   .      .       041     I ? 
  ?     1?   . :Help!: 
   !

----------


## .

*alena0784*,    .     .  ,

----------


## alena0784

-    ,      .
      .        :Frown:

----------


## alena0784

. 
     :
15.10     
17.10   
14.11    .
         14.11,     ( , , ).          ( 6 ),     ( 7) .      .

----------


## .

1
           .
   5 ,

----------


## alena0784

.     :Type: 
          7 .    ))

----------


## .

*alena0784*,     5 .      )))   1   .     5 ,   7

----------


## alena0784

5,   ?      .          .

----------


## .

> 5,   ?


  ,      5 .

----------


## alena0784

!  :Redface:

----------

> !


 !   , ,      .             4   ,  ?

----------

!   , ,      .            4   ,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## alena0784

> .


  ,    ,   . :Scratch One S Head:

----------


## .

?   ,      .

----------


## alena0784

> !   , ,      .            4   ,  ?


   -  -       (,).
 4   ! :Playboy:

----------


## Vinomor

,       .   (  !)
  2010     1%  15%  116120 ( 1%),  2011       2   030,     ..   2011      1%  15%  80660 ( 1%),  2012       2   030      , ..   2012     1% 157947.
  2013        1% 150823.      . = 116120+80660+157947+150823=505550??
       1   3  2013????   030    157947   354727 =116120+80660+157947???   041    -+ 030=186270 + 157947 = 344217  186270+354727=540997 ????
   3   010 = 354727, .120 =0 (.. ),  130=0,  140 =  041,  150 = 354727+0+ 041       505550,           (157947)    (354727).    ?????
                    ???

----------


## .

> 116120+80660+157947+150823


150823      ,    2013 
            .    .

----------


## Vinomor

,               :Dezl:  :Dezl:          ,   , ,   :Help:

----------


## .

*Vinomor*,  ,       ,   ,     030  1...    . 
         2013   **    ,      3  .
        ,         .

----------


## Vinomor

, .          ,           .  (   )        2012   632594,   2013  - 186279. :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,


  030     1  .       ) 
            .      .       , .       .         3

----------


## Vinomor

2010.  1.     =25 846 546,01.    =24 897 574,47.  2  .     13 =45091,50.
2011.  1.     =20 879 149,10.    =20 024 942,37.  2  .     13=27054,90.
2012.  1.     =15 794 715,89.    =16 427 310,34.  2  .     13=18036,60.
2013.  1.     =15 082 306,17.    =15 268 575,79.  2   .
     2010-2012  ((((              ..   3.
  . :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 2010-2012  (


  .         2013 .          .    3    .        1  2011    2012    2 2012 . 
 ,        2011-2012    
   2     .

----------


## Vinomor

> 1  2011    2012    2 2012 . 
>  ,        2011-2012    
>    2     .


      1  2011   ,    030   1%  15%   2010=116120??   ??
 2012.    , ..        2010  2011, .. 116120+80660=196780?? ??
      2 2012??    




> 2     .


???

----------


## .

> 1  2011   ,    030   1%  15%   2010=116120??   ??


  -  ,   ?        .




> ..        2010  2011,


  ?      "                 "       ?
      030      ,        ?

----------


## Vinomor

.     -     2011                2010,      2012    



> ,        2011-2012


        2011-2012?            3   150  2011?               010+130-140,   010  2011 =0, 130   =0 (..   ), 140=0, ..  ..=.041  1  ,      ( 040),    ( 041)??       -   :Embarrassment:

----------

!   " ":
  -    ....
    , , ....     ()?    -               ? 
   -  -    ..  -     .  ? ?     ?       ,   -    ....
!

----------


## Palmira

!       II :       ,           ?

----------


## .



----------


## Palmira

.

----------


## irusha

,

    3 

 ...

 2011  ,  2012   

 2013       2011 ,      2012  


   020-110   160-250

   "   :    ___ 20__"   ?

   ,   ,

----------

